# Difference between Quant and Bitcoin



## SGWidow (20 Aug 2021)

Is anybody able to summarise the key differences between the two please?


----------



## DazedInPontoon (20 Aug 2021)

The key difference appears to be that Quant is a company, and Bitcoin is a cryptocurrency.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Aug 2021)

And I never heard of anyone called "Mary Bitcoin"


----------

